# Media Player



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Not sure of the file type you're using but a free player that's pretty good for music is winamp. Check to see if it supports the type of file you need.
Also, it's pretty good in not taking up a lot of system resources like WMP or iTunes does. I use it for my _default_ program to play music because it loads quickly and doesn't hog up all my memory.

http://www.winamp.com/


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=412847

There is some info on a plugin for WMP. 

Also try Foobar 2000. There is an option in the preferences to resume playback when you restart the program. I haven't experimented with it enough to know if it'll do exactly what you need.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Not sure of the file type you're using but a free player that's pretty good for music is winamp. Check to see if it supports the type of file you need.
> Also, it's pretty good in not taking up a lot of system resources like WMP or iTunes does. I use it for my _default_ program to play music because it loads quickly and doesn't hog up all my memory.
> 
> http://www.winamp.com/


Thank You! 

Mainly Mp3's. I think winamp is what I was looking for. I was thinking that I had something that worked in the past, but could not remember what it was. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

Thank You
Jamie


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

poppameth said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=412847
> 
> There is some info on a plugin for WMP.
> 
> Also try Foobar 2000. There is an option in the preferences to resume playback when you restart the program. I haven't experimented with it enough to know if it'll do exactly what you need.


Thank you, I will check this out too.
Jamie


----------



## kfer (Jan 19, 2009)

It is difficult to find better programs but I think Winamp can do this. Share your experience with us after using it and let us know how did you make it.


----------



## mayhem69 (Aug 1, 2008)

VLC Media player is the best for me! I tried winamp and VLC is way superior!


----------



## apostille (Apr 10, 2009)

*Media Player Classic* looks just like Windows Media Player 6.4, but has many additional features. It has a built in with real-time zoom, support for AVI subtitles, QuickTime and RealVideo support (requires QuickTime and/or Real Player); built-in MPEG2/SVCD/DVD codec.
- YDY's English documentation for Media Player Classic (MPC): English help for one of the most powerful, configurable multimedia players, Media Player Classic (MPC).
- SubEdit Player: is a very easy-to-use, versatile movie player and subtitles editor.
- MPUI: is an easy-to-use Windows frontend for MPlayer - one of the best media player application of the world.
- The Core Media Player: is a complete multimedia player that is capable of playing virtually every multi-media audio and video.

[URL=http://apostilleinusa.com]apostille[/URL]


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

I think foobar2000 might keep track. Its nice because of its wide range of formats and its converting capabilities.


----------

